# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  Are they real? Nope!

## icme

Has anyone heard of "stack labs"? Are they good or scam?

----------


## icme

can any one tell me are those real stuff?

----------


## Haro3

is dekka supposed to be deca ???

----------


## icme

I have no idea, but I heard deca only come in liquid, that dekka is pill

----------


## Haro3

uhhhhhhhhh thats a new one on me not to mention thats an all oral cycle..??? not lookin like anything i've ever seen before but i couldnt tell u if dekka is supposed to be deca then yea its not real

----------


## Haro3

http://forums.nicemuscle.com/ftopic1928.html

----------


## IBdmfkr

Whoever it is needs to learn how to spell the compounds names before attempting to making steroids lol

----------


## musselman

these are not even steroids bro... they are just junk supplements masquerading as roids... much like the stuff that SDI labs are selling...

----------


## testosterona

i just saw an add in my mag that was advertising that brand. it's a joke don;t wast your cash

----------


## Seajackal

My last word is stay away from them, I'm locking this thread cuz you won't
need adicional comments.

----------

